# Surefire LED - some pics



## Xeper (Sep 6, 2005)

Just some pics I made in the last weeks:


----------



## wquiles (Sep 6, 2005)

:kewlpics: 

Will


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice surefires! I can't wait to get my L6.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice lights. What kind of camera did you use? The resolution is stunning.


----------



## Xeper (Sep 6, 2005)

I use an old Sony DSC-P10. But I make some picture editing with the ulead photo impact software.


----------



## UltraReef (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice pics, great lights!


----------



## X33 (Sep 11, 2005)

Great pictures and nice editing.


----------



## Ledean (Sep 21, 2005)

Those are some great pics .


----------

